# ماهي هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس ؟



## طالبة مهندسة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

:18: انا طالبة جديدة في قسم المساحة وجيوماتكس ومترددة من ناحية دراسته الرجاء مساعدتي في معرفة ماهي هندسة المساحة؟
وما هي الجيوماتكس؟
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر :84: 
:86:


----------



## احمد محمد1988 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا باطالبه الجديده انا فى رابعه مساحه فى جامعه اسكندريه دراسه المساحه جيده جدا بس عايزه شغل كتير و على فكره شغل السوق فى المواقع متعب جدا عشان كده البنات مالهومش مجال عمل مفتوح زى الولاد فى المواقع انا مش باحبطك بس فى مجال عمل تانى هو gis ممكن تسمعى عنه كتير فى المساحه حاولى تركزى فى مجال المساحه الالكترونيه ياعنى التابعه للحاسب الالى


----------



## حسين احمد9 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

انتي جامعه بنها
المساحة لذيذة جدا


----------



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الطالبة المهندسة هندسة المساحة احلى ما تكون وانصحكِ بأكمال الدراسة ومن الصعب الان يستطيع أحد ان يصف هندسة المساحة بالأسطر ونتمنى التوفيق / الزميل المهندس ابو مصطفى الحلفي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخت طالبة مهندسة من معلوماتي القليلة وضمن خبرتي في العمل اعرف ان المساحة للبنات غير جيدة لان المساح دائما في خارج العمل ولكن على كلام الاخ احمد محمد1988 لانريد ان نهبط من عزيمتك لان المساحة علم جميل _واعطيكي معلومة جيدة وهي ضرورية في علم المساحة والمهندس المساح وهو ان تتقني برنامج الاوتوكاد وجهاز التوتل استيشن_


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اتوقع بان تكون الاخت طالبه هى من جامعه البوليتكنك


----------



## امير عوض (10 ديسمبر 2008)

والله هندسة المساحة حلوة كثير وما راح تخسري بس في اي جامعة بتدرسي 
عيسى شكلك انت طالب من البوليتكنك مكان ما انا بدرس


----------



## eng: issa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حسب حد علمي يا اخوان فقط هذا التخصص موجود بجامعه بوليتكنك فلسطين وجامعه البلقاء التطبيقيه بالاردن


----------



## eng: issa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اعني تخصص مساحه وجيوماتكس وخاصه جيوماتكس


----------



## محمد عمران (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخت المهندسه ربنا يوفقك وعسى ان تكرهو شىء وهو خير لكم


----------



## منصورهليل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتقبل مروري


----------



## ولد المملكة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

المساحة هي علم وفن تبحث في الطرق المتمثلة لتمثيل على سطح الارض وما تحتوية من معلم


----------



## تولين1989 (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.بكرة دوام الجامعة بتمنى التوفيق لكل إلي دوامهم بكرة


----------



## تولين1989 (7 فبراير 2009)

:84:مرحبا eng:issaانا مشروع مهندسة وحابة استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## abdolkadr (7 فبراير 2009)

الله المعين انصحك التحول الى اختصاص يكون عمله مكتبي وداخلي
احسن من بهدلة الشمس والمواقع فاهتمي بالبرامج وال gis والامور البرمجية 
وممكن حتى معايرة الاجهزة المساحية الصيانة وهكذا معالجة البيانات وهكذا .................


----------



## بلال1994 (11 فبراير 2009)

هندسة المساحه دراسه جميله


----------



## عرفه السيد (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتو
انا المهندس عرفه خبره فى عالم المساحه اكثر من 7 سنوات عندى استعداد تام لمساعده خريجى شعبه المساحه جامعه الاسكندريه ...............وشكرا


----------



## احمد صباح وتوت (13 فبراير 2009)

اني مهندس طرق ومساحة في الجامعة المستنصرية في العراق واجمل مادة في الهندسة هي امساحة فلا تترددي ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## alghazwi (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انصح كل اخواتي المهندسات بأن يكون عملهن مكتبي حيث ان الاعمال الميدانية لا تتناسب و طبيعة الانثى


----------



## لاراا (10 أبريل 2009)

مني لكي التوفيق باذن الله ...............والهندسه اجمل شيء موفقه


----------

